
Our Simple Git Workflow - joshuacc
http://thinkvitamin.com/code/source-control/git/our-simple-git-workflow/
======
pornel
There's easier way to create feature branches:

    
    
        git checkout -t -b feature_branch
        git push origin feature_branch

